# 1991 KENNER 21 TUNNEL



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS BOAT NEEDS SOME LOVE IT HAS A 2007 YAMAHA V150TLR MOTOR DO NOT KNOW HOURS ALSO HAS A 2012 TRAILER ASKING $9999.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $8500.00*


----------

